#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [新聞] 美國海灘發現奇怪動物屍體 長巨大犬齒(圖)

## wingwolf

來源： http://tech.sina.com.cn/d/2012-03-09/09276819891.shtml


近日在美國加州聖疊戈海邊有一具奇怪的屍體被沖上了海岸。這種奇怪的生物有著已經發白的皮膚以及巨大的犬齒。這引起了人們的紛紛猜疑：這難道就是傳說中的吸血鬼“chupacabra”？


據發現者喬西·梅納德的說法，這種生物大約0.6米長，並且“擁有豬一樣的身子，看上去很肥大的胃和腰部。並且它的犬齒大的異乎尋常。”


神秘的死亡事件：一位墨西哥農民一早起來發現自家有35頭山羊遇害，它們的脖子上有非常明顯的爪子和牙齒撕咬的痕迹，他懷疑這和傳說中的“chupacabra”有關


　　新浪科技訊 北京時間3月9日消息，據英國《每日郵報》報道，一位19歲的滑雪者近日在美國加州聖疊戈海邊發現有一具奇怪的屍體被沖上了海岸。這種奇怪的生物有著已經發白的皮膚以及巨大的犬齒。這引起了人們的紛紛猜疑：這難道就是傳說中的吸血鬼“chupacabra”？

　　據發現者喬西·梅納德(Josh Menard)的說法，這種生物大約兩英尺(約合0.6米)長，並且“擁有豬一樣的身子，看上去很肥大的胃和腰部。並且它的犬齒大的異乎尋常。”

　　在拉丁美洲有一種說法，說有一種專門吸食家畜血液的吸血鬼，名叫“chupacabra”，它們尤其喜歡吸食山羊的血液。事實上它的這個名字本身便來自西班牙語中的兩個單詞“chupar”和“cabra”，前者意爲吸食，後者意爲山羊。人們對於這種神秘生物的描述五花八門，有的說它們像是一種爬行動物，並且背上長滿了尖刺；還有人說這是一種渾身無毛的生物，長著巨大的犬齒和爪子。

　　喬西說：“我不知道這是否是本地的生物，我來自馬薩諸塞州，我從沒見過這種生物。”他說：“我的朋友們也都沒有見過這種動物，我從沒見過任何和它類似的東西。我想它非常有趣，還很神秘。”

　　不過當然了，他拍攝的這些照片已經引起了吸血鬼狂熱迷們瘋狂的熱情：看起來它顯然後腿要比前腿長，基本上沒有毛發，看上去非常古怪。當地人現在將它稱作“聖疊戈怪物”(San Diego Demonoid)，當然還有其它各種千奇百怪的名字，比如“聖疊戈咆哮犬”，“腐爛約翰”，或者幹脆就叫“疊戈”。但是也有並不認爲這是某種古怪動物的居民，他們僅僅將它稱爲是一只“被煮熟的狗”。

*　　其它有關的神秘事件*

　　除此之外，一位墨西哥農民一早起來發現自家有35頭山羊遇害，它們的脖子上有非常明顯的爪子和牙齒撕咬的痕迹。於是他便有了很好的怪罪對象：傳說中的“chupacabra”。一位在一個墨西哥小鎮野外過夜的居民稱他目睹了一種奇怪的生物，它們長著尖銳的牙齒和翅膀，捕殺家畜。

　　然而，當時農場裏也有馬和豬在裏面，但是都安然無恙。一只羊的脖子上有血迹，但是看起來身體其他部位都沒有什麽損傷。美國緬因州波特蘭的國際未知動物博物館主管認爲，這看起來不像是一種凶惡動物的襲擊所致。他說：“羊的身體並沒有顯示明顯的損傷。在墨西哥境內發生的任何神秘事件都會很不幸地被貼上chupacabra的標簽。”他指出，這只山羊的身上其他部位沒有或只有非常小的損傷。

　　去年夏天，在美國首都華盛頓的郊區，人們拍攝到一種介於狗，袋鼠和某種齧齒類動物之間的怪物影像。當時一位醫院職員正在屋外抽煙休息，並在無意間目睹了這只怪物，發現它奔跑著穿過樹林。他們最終設下圈套捕獲了這只怪物並拍下照片，但最後還是將其釋放回了山林之中。(晨風)

----------


## 紅峽青燦

為何看起來似乎有點假呢??
皮膚質感很塑膠耶??

吸血鬼??
想到the X files的吸血鬼那集.............
超爆笑啊!!

----------

